# Guitar Gods



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Malmsteen
Roth
Bumblefoot
Hoey

Phoenix Concert Theatre Toronto June 21st


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't deny Malmsteen's chops.

Still, I seriously doubt Page, Beck, May or Hendrix would call themselves gods.

Just saying.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Um, which Roth? Arlen Roth? Uli Jon Roth?


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

______________


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Is that the same Gary Hoey of 80s guitar mag advert fame?


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

Guitar Gods? Is this guy showing up?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mhammer said:


> Um, which Roth? Arlen Roth? Uli Jon Roth?


Lineup..................


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

And here I was holding out hope that maybe Philip Roth or Eli Roth were secretly guitar gods, or that Ed "Big Daddy" Roth had come back from the dead and would be playing a Rat Fink-decorated Strat from a dragster on stage.

But thanks for clarifying.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

_______________


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Cartcanuck said:


> Guitar Gods? Is this guy showing up?
> 
> View attachment 8710


Wow, talk about multi-talented!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

laristotle said:


>


Now THAT is a "tribute" guitar! :smile-new:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This might give mhammer some significant GAS!!



laristotle said:


>


- - - Updated - - -



- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow. I guess the "Guitar Gods" aren't beating around the flaming bush.


----------

